# Holy Crap!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I ordered a Para PCX745R pistol from Gallery of Guns Friday night and the sucker is scheduled for delivery Monday! I'll have the sucker in my hot little hands by Tuesday afternoon :supz: Now that is fast!!!!! :smt170


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Great service. It is arriving at a local FFL dealer by Monday? Did you have to pay extra for overnight shipping?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> Great service. It is arriving at a local FFL dealer by Monday? Did you have to pay extra for overnight shipping?


Yep it's gonna be at FFL Dealers door by 4:30 and I wasn't even given a shipping choice!, but they shipped it overnight FEDEX for some reason. It's coming out of AZ and shipped to CO so Ground would have only taken two days. The whole process has been pretty slick so far and the total was about $120.00 below list price after tax and fees. I'm totally pumped and shocked. Now I gotta tell the wife sooner than I thought that I bought another gun. She ain't gonna be happy.
Hmmmm..... Maybe she won't notice???:reading::smt021 :help:

It may be that since it's a firearm it has to ship that way because of the special handling required.


----------

